# Trim tabs



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I have never needed trim tabs but this hull proposes like crazy causing me to constantly trim the motor down stuffing the bow. I imagine I am losing speed and burning more fuel than necessary. I am looking at Lenco but am open to suggestions. The install looks pretty simple


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I had smart tabs. Performed perfectly. 

very inexpensive.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I looked at them but it just seems to simple. What size and weight is your boat? I like simple and inexpensive


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I had them on a 16ft skiff. 

They match the shock with you boat size weight and motor. 

The best customer service also. 

They are as simple as they seem.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Smart tabs aren't adjustable. If you can afford the Lencos just get them. Being able to stuff the bow into a chop or level side to side or adjust just a hair depending on speed is awesome. The smart tabs will stop the porpoising but you already do that with the motor trim. Lencos are so much more. Being able to trim for efficiency at any speed is awesome. The smart tabs won't do that.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

X2. If you are going the smart tab route, you might as well save the money and mount some angle aluminum to your hull. Order a set of Lencos and be done with it. Once you run with a set you will be very happy you spent the extra $. Can't speak for the Bennett's however but I'm sure they also have a good product..


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Bennetts are slow as molasses. And you have that big pump to mount. There's a reason every manufacturer uses Lenco.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Me, I far prefer Bennetts but I installed mine long before there ever was a Lenco....

Something to do before trimmers may be even more important... If your bow is porpoising badly then you many want to look at how your skiff is loaded. Many times you can eliminate much of the bouncing by simply re-distributing the gear on board. In my case we moved both batteries to the bow area before we added trim tabs all those years ago.. On microskiffs many times just moving your fuel to the bow area will significantly change how it runs...

Trim tabs make any skiff a better running rig. You'll have to choose which brand and style to go with. Lencos are electric.. Bennets hydraulic....


----------

